# my brute clan



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

join here.:wave:

http://mybrute.com/team/28543


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i requested to join !


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

and you're in.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

http://theknight1234.mybrute.com

Come on then if you think your hard enuff !


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

GIORRO.

Requested to join the clan.


----------

